# MY BABY IS 1



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY TO MY LITTLEST BABY - LOGAN 

I am having a hard time believing that My little baby is turning one today!! He has been such a joy and great addition to our family - and because of him I found this forum!!!

I am working from home today, so I can spend the whole day with the birthday boy!! And Hubby let him sleep with us last night!!! Wow, what a surprise!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Logan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGANarty:arty:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy birthday!!! I felt the same way when Tripp turned 1.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, etc. etc......Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Logan!!!!! time sure does fly. boy is he a cutie!!! Have a nice day Laurie with your Birthday Boy.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!!!!*


~Krimsin


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan.

Hav a fun day today!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!:clap2::juggle:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:clap2::bounce:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!!*Hope you have a fun day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Logan! Hope you get some good treats, a great RLH session with the girls, and some belly rubs 

Amanda & Dora

P.S. Laurie, it means, it is time for another puppy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Logan,
Happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan!! Hope you get lots of good presents and treats!

Susan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you and Logan have a great day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now Amanda, I have been emailing hubby pictures of things I want for Xmas, how did you know a pup was one???eace: But I can promise, that will not happen. I am actually quite content with my three.
Logan has actaully had a very active Bday morning. His Grandpop (my Dad) came to visit and he and lily have been playfighting and RLH game for 2 hours straight!!! Daddy let him sleep with us last night and that was a treat. Mommy being home all day with him is a treat too!! (for me too) Here is a pic I took this morning of Logan, I dont have a birthday hat so his cute face will have to suffice.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, Logan is GORGEOUS !!! Love that last pic of your cutie pie. 










HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh he looks very content in that picture! Must be sleeping in bed that made him well rested!

P.S. Laurie, that is the only item on my Christmas list!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe! What a cutie face! 

He is happy on his birthday!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*happy bday!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!!!!!!*
eace:​


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You know Laurie, I stopped at three because I keep mine in full coat...but you on the other hand coulld "hav" alot more since you now know how to cut them yourself...

Think of all the money you will save....what's better to buy than another hav.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Logan. You are such a sweet one. From that picture, it looks like he is having a happy day - he is smiling.

Laurie, I felt the same way last month when Shelby turned one. Where did a year go, and she is still such a puppy. Kodi will be two next in a few days.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Happy Birthday*

Logan, it was your photo that got me addicted to this forum. Happy Birthday handsome!!!!

Dana


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Logan!!:whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Logan! Wish you a long, healthy, happy life!*arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*arty: Happy :first: Birthday little :baby: Logan!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy 1st Birthday Logan! arty:

Laurie, I think Logan wants a puppy as his birthday present!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Logan!! :whoo: Time does fly by doesn't it?! He looks so cute! I am also happy you found this forum too - it would not be the same without you  :grouphug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN"

Have a wonderful birthday Li'l Logan

Lota of Hugs,


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN! I BET HE ENJOYED HIS SPECIAL DAY!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:clap2:arty:Happy Birthday Logan!arty::clap2:

I hope your day was filled with good treats and tons of fun opcorn::llama:

Wanda


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan!

I'm sure you had a great day . . .

Javi, Phoebe and the Novack gang suggest that you put on that cute puppy pout when it's time for bed . . . Mom and Dad won't be able to resist you and you'll get to sleep with them again tonight! . . . (we like to make trouble:biggrin1


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Logan! Awww He's too tiny to be a year already! Don't they just grow up too fast?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I do believe that Logan had a great day, especially with Mommy home all day giving Birthday kisses. It really is just so hard to believe how fast this year went!!
Javi & Phoebe, how are the troops?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*HAVA HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!!!!!!!!!!:hug:*Jillee sends you hugs and kissess!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Logan!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY LOGAN!!!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

:first:arty:arty:arty:
*HAPPY HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY TO YOU, SWEET LOGAN !!!!
*
~~~~~kisses from Biscuit and Amy:hug::hug:~~~~~


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like it was an especially nice day for the birthday boy! Awwww!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGAN!


----------

